
Show HN: Golang Cafe a Golang-only job board /w no recruiters and clear salaries - hidiegomariani
https://golang.cafe
======
fakeElonMusk
Hi - I had a similar idea (for a different industry) but was concerned about
spam and how to verify if the jobs are even real. Are you checking each
submission manually? Looks good, nice job!

~~~
hidiegomariani
I manually review them at the moment

------
dougbarrett
I'm getting "Internal Server Error" when visiting the site.

~~~
hidiegomariani
probably a short/unlucky downtime at that time

